# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Evelyn MacGuire (Philippa Northeast)

## Perdita

Finally, Philippa Northeast has joined the show as Evelyn, a "strong-willed" character who likes to make her feelings known.



Philippa Northeast as Evelyn MacGuire

Northeast said: "Evelyn believes strongly in the value of family, having lost her mother at an early age and witnessing her father try to deal with the repercussions. This, in turn, has strengthened the sibling bond she shares with Oscar, in whom she finds comfort and entertainment. 

"Whilst Evelyn is a gentle character, she has a sharp sense of humour and is not afraid to vocalise her feelings, particularly if she feels that her opinions are being undervalued."


Home and Away launches this storyline next week on Network Seven in Australia and in November on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Dazzle (27-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Evelyn MacGuire will find herself in danger when she returns to the cult that she has been rescued from.

Evelyn (Philippa Northeast) decides to re-join her father in the cult, after she was saved from it by a concerned Hannah and Zac. 

Northeast told TV Week: "While Hannah and Zac believed they were 'rescuing' the twins, Evelyn saw it as nothing more than a kidnapping. 

"Evelyn is unable to live with herself knowing she has left her father behind."

Despite Zac's best efforts to persuade her otherwise, Evelyn is determined to return to the cult. However, with her 16th birthday looming, she could find herself facing severe danger. 

Northeast added: "Evelyn has been told your 16th birthday is an extremely special occasion. While she is excited to see what will come, she also knows this event will be life-changing. 

"The mystery surrounding the whole subject is as daunting and suspicious as it is intriguing."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away teenager Evie MacGuire will refuse to forgive boyfriend Josh Barrett after he cheats on her with his ex-girlfriend Maddy Osborne. 

The young couple's relationship will be tested when Josh (Jackson Gallagher) turns to Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) for comfort following Casey Braxton's tragic death.

After Josh sleeps with Maddy, he immediately regrets his actions and desperately tries to apologise to Evie but she is devastated and refuses to listen.

To make matters worse, Evie's brother Oscar is growing close to Maddy once again as he helps her out at the gym. 

As tension mounts, a furious Evie accuses Maddy of trying to steal both her brother and her boyfriend.

Philippa Northeast, who plays Evie, told TV Week: "Evie didn't feel ready to have sex with Josh. Maddy slept with Josh when he was dealing with Casey's death. 

"He was feeling vulnerable, but Evie feels she pushed him into sex with Maddy. Josh needed some kind of comfort and she wasn't able to give him that."

----------

tammyy2j (23-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Evie better with Josh

----------


## Perdita

Oscar's sister Evie also faces a challenging time as she has doubts about her relationship with Josh Barrett. 

Viewers recently saw Josh (Jackson Gallagher) end his relationship with Maddy Osborne (Kassandra Clementi) in order to be with Evie (Phillipa Northeast).

With Evie and Josh's relationship going from strength to strength, she is a great support to him through his problems with Andy and encourages him to bond with his half-brother Casey by cooking a family meal.

However, after organising a barbecue for Casey and Denny, Evie starts to grow uncomfortable when she witnesses the natural physical intimacy between the other couple. 

Feeling insecure about where things are heading with Josh, Evie panics when Casey and Denny go to bed, leaving the teenagers alone.

Josh is then left confused when he tries to kiss Evie and she stops him, telling him she is tired and wants to go to sleep.

Evie worries about her relationship with Josh.
Â© Channel 5
Evie worries about her relationship with Josh.


Josh tries to kiss Evie.
Â© Channel 5
Josh tries to kiss Evie.

When Denny notices Evie's strange behaviour, Evie confides in her that she isn't ready to sleep with Josh yet but doesn't want to ruin their relationship.

Denny encourages Evie to be honest with Josh about how she is feeling, but will Evie take her advice?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, young couple Evie MacGuire and Josh Barrett hit the rocks when he confesses to sleeping with his former girlfriend Maddy Osborne.

Josh (Jackson Gallagher) turns to Maddy (Kassandra Clementi) for support following Casey's untimely death.

Although Evie doesn't suspect Josh of cheating, when Maddy turns up to Casey's funeral with Oscar in tow, Josh knows he needs to be honest and asks Evie if they can go for a walk.

Wanting to tell Evie everything, Josh explains his absence the other night, revealing that he unintentionally bumped into Maddy when he was upset and he ended up sleeping with her.

Josh tells Evie that he cheated on her.
Â© Channel 5
Josh tells Evie that he cheated on her.

Josh devastates Evie.
Â© Channel 5
Josh devastates Evie.

A devastated Evie then returns to the funeral wake where Maddy is and slaps her, accusing her of taking advantage of Josh during the family tragedy.

As a furious Alf gives Maddy a piece of his mind, is there any hope for Evie and Josh after this?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Evie MacGuire decides to play matchmaker when she thinks she can spot a romantic spark between Matt Page and Maddy Osborne.

Evie (Philippa Northeast) shares her theory with her own boyfriend Josh Barrett, suggesting that they should invite Maddy and Matt around for a cosy movie night to set the ball rolling.

Evie decides to play matchmaker
Â© Channel 5
Evie decides to play matchmaker

Evie is persistent with her ideas
Â© Channel 5
Evie is persistent with her ideas

Planning everything to perfection, Evie creates an intimate setting for the occasion and puts on a romcom. Unfortunately, her efforts backfire when Matt and Maddy end up badly bickering over the film.

Not one to be deterred, Evie later comes up with plan B and arranges a spur-of-the-moment camping trip - only bringing along two tents so that Matt and Maddy will have to share.

With Evie starting to push her luck too far, Josh (Jackson Gallagher) tips Matt off about her meddling - leaving him annoyed as he protests that he and Maddy are just friends. Has Evie been barking up the wrong tree?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 6 and Tuesday, July 7 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (27-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away teen Evie MacGuire could be heading for fresh heartbreak as she falls for new Summer Bay bad boy Tank.

In the wake of her break-up with Josh Barrett, Evie will turn her attentions to Tank, oblivious to his dark past.

As Evie starts to get in over her head, her loved ones become increasingly concerned about the hold Tank has over her.

Evie's uncle Zac and his partner Leah are among those who are most concerned, and it seems their suspicions could be justified when Tank starts to flirt with Maddy Osborne.

With even Tank's friends warning a naive Evie about his problem of committing to one girl, she decides to ignore all the warning signs as she becomes convinced that she can change his bad boy ways.

Josh devastates Evie.
Â© Channel 5
Evie will turn her attentions to Tank following her break-up with Josh

However, with Tank hiding a dark past that Evie knows nothing about, she is shocked when she discovers he is linked to another Summer Bay resident. Will this change how she feels about him?

Reece Milne, who plays newcomer Tank, told TV Week: "Tank is a bit of an enigma. He has two faces, two sides. What motivates him is kept quite hidden."

Philippa Northeast, who plays Evie, added: "She has never been with someone who brings her out of her shell the way Tank does.

"She has always played it pretty safe. And while she does think he is a little bit dangerous, she is also attracted to that."

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), Pantherboy (21-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Evie's new romance with bad boy Tank will continue to cause concern amongst those who care about her.

As Evie (Philippa Northeast) remains oblivious to Tank's obvious dangerous side, upcoming scenes will see Leah Patterson-Baker make a concerning discovery about him which leaves her more keen than ever to keep the young couple apart.

Leah's discovery comes after Evie has already had a run-in with both her brother Oscar and friend Maddy, after the pair revealed that Tank had made a move on Maddy.

Tank flirts with Maddy behind Evelyn's back
Â©  Channel 5
With Evie refusing to listen to her peers, it is down to Leah to urge her to give her new boyfriend up, but Leah's fears are compounded following a conversation with the school's headteacher Greg Snelgrove.

Snelgrove is Tank's father - who Tank had previously accused of beating him up as a child - but Leah soon learns that it was actually the other way round.

Snelgrove warns Leah to do everything she can to keep Evie away from Tank, but with Evie continuing to fall further under his spell, what will Leah do?

Evelyn takes Tank back to her place and tells him to forget what she said the night before
Â©  Channel 5
​

Leah confronts Evelyn and finds out that Snelgrove has been hitting Tank
Â©  Channel 5
​

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday November 23 Tuesday November 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.​

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Leah and Zac are certain they don't want Evie's relationship with Tank to continue, but they also believe Evie is a smart girl and won't do anything stupid. Oscar scoffs and reveals that Evie slept with Tank without using protection. 

Soon afterwards, Leah and Zac run into Evie and Tank. They try to tell Evie that Tank is lying about his father hitting him, but Evie won't accept it. They also question her about the morning after pill and she gets defensive. Zac warns that they want her to stop seeing Tank, but Evie says it's not up to them and storms off.

Once they're alone again, Tank reveals a surprise for Evie - he's got a tattoo of the letter 'E' on his arm. He also tells her that he's got a plan for getting Leah and Zac off their backs. Later, Evie comes home and lies to Leah and Zac that she's decided to stop seeing Tank as they were right about him.

Meanwhile, Maddy tells Oscar off for dropping Evie in it with Leah and Zac. Maddy points out that she and Oscar also slept together quickly, but Oscar puts his foot in it by claiming that it didn't mean as much to Maddy as it would for Evie. Maddy knows he's insinuating she's 'easy' and gets upset.

Elsewhere, Charlotte is checking Denny's Facecloud page, where Evie has left a message. She's becoming overwhelmed at having to continue the charade and is spooked when she sees a vision of Denny in her home. Later, Charlotte throws herself at Andy, hoping for a distraction, but he rebuffs her. Charlotte finds Matt and quickly seduces him instead.

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2015), lizann (14-11-2015), Pantherboy (14-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Wow!!

----------

bola99 (19-06-2016), Dazzle (14-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Evelyn watches football with Tank's housemates. Azza's girlfriend Jem arrives with beers and warns Evelyn to be careful, explaining that Tank has many issues - including when it comes to commiting to one girl. When Tank drives her home, Evelyn asks him if he's cheating on her. Tank assures her that there is nobody else and that Jem has it in for him. Evelyn believes every word.

The next day, Tank flirts with Maddy behind Evelyn's back. After Tank leaves, Maddy tells Oscar and Evelyn that Tank made a move on her. Evelyn gives him the benefit of the doubt, but Maddy is sure it happened. The situation escalates into a fight, pushing Maddy to tell Evelyn that she's worried about her. Leah also encourages Evelyn to consider if this is the best time for her to start a new relationship, with her exams only a few weeks away. 

Evelyn eventually meets Tank at the pier and she confronts him about what Maddy said. Tank denies the charge, and even though she believes him, Evelyn tells Tank that they should cool off a bit.

Meanwhile, it's the day of the memorial for the twins. With the group gathered on the beach, Phoebe throws out her notes and makes a poignant speech, drawing smiles from everyone and bringing her some comfort. Kyle surprises everyone by pouring his heart out with a touching song in memory of the twins. As the memorial ends, Phoebe tells Kyle that his song was perfect and she's around for him to talk to anytime.

Elsewhere, Kat invites Ricky to have a drink with her and Nate at Angelo's, but Ricky turns it down. Kat later visits Ricky at home and tells her that she doesn't have to keep her distance from Nate - she understands that nothing else is going on and she is always welcome around them. When Kat leaves, Ricky feels horrible - how is she going to make her feelings for Nate go away?

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Pantherboy (16-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

​Home and Away teen Evie MacGuire will suffer a terrifying health scare in an upcoming storyline.

Evie has to face an agonising wait after she discovers she has a lump on her breast and fears it could be breast cancer.

To add to her anxiety, Evie's mother lost her life to breast cancer when she was younger. As Evie's family rally around her during the difficult time, her aunt Hannah Wilson can't help but bring up an important issue.

Hannah wants the family to be tested for the BRCA gene, which increases the chance of getting the illness by a significant amount. However, Hannah's suggestion divides the family, who have very different feelings on the matter.

Whilst he is keen to support his sister Evie through her struggle, Oscar is adamant that he won't be tested for the gene as he would rather not know his fate. Will anything change his mind?

​Philippa Northeast, who plays Evie, told TV Week: "Evie immediately jumps to the conclusion it must be cancer. 

"These fears stem from the fact that Evie lost her mother to cancer. It brings back traumatic memories."

Amid her difficult family matters, Hannah soon faces a health crisis of her own when she falls over and suffers a head injury.

Hannah's former boyfriend Chris will be devastated when he finds her unconscious on the pavement after she trips over while rushing to speak to him. Hannah is immediately taken to hospital in a worrying condition, but will she be alright?

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2016), Pantherboy (15-02-2016), tammyy2j (15-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is set to tackle an "important and sensitive" storyline as one character will discover that they carry the BRCA cancer gene.

Hannah Wilson and twins Evie and Oscar MacGuire will face an anxious wait after they are tested for the gene in upcoming episodes. 

The story will begin when Evie is thrown into a health crisis after finding a lump on her breast. Although she is given the all-clear, it prompts Hannah to suggest that they have the test done due to the fact that the twins' mother lost her life to the disease years ago.

However, the family will be left devastated when doctor Nate Cooper reveals that one of them has been tested positive for the gene. 


As the character in question faces some very big decisions about their future, the rest of the family rally around them at the difficult time as they vow to support each other. 

Philippa Northeast​, who plays Evie, told TV Week: "Hannah suggested the whole family get the BRCA gene test and be put at ease regarding their risk of getting breast or ovarian cancer. 

"Evie was quite nervous but she wants to be in charge of her health."

Although the test results will leave the MacGuire family reeling, the story will emphasise that the character with the gene has a chance to control their health.

Speaking about tackling such a sensitive story, Northeast added: "Most people either know someone or are connected to someone who has suffered from cancer. So it's an important storyline that needs to be treated in a sensitive way.​"

----------

Pantherboy (29-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

is it hannah who tests positive for the gene not evie

----------


## Perdita

Evie MacGuire's family will rally around her in Home and Away later this month following her terrifying cancer scare. 

Evie has had to endure an agonising wait after discovering she has a lump on her breast and immediately fearing it could be breast cancer.

To add to her anxiety, Evie's mother lost her life to breast cancer when she was younger. Fully understanding her turmoil,  Evie's family are all on hand to offer their support as she heads to the hospital to get her results.

The doctor tells Evie it's benign â she doesn't have cancer.
Â©  Channel 5
Thankfully, Nate tells Evie that her lump is benign and that she doesn't have cancer. Although Evie is overwhelmed with relief, she later breaks down and admits that it has served as a devastating reminder of how her mum died.

Evie's anxieties are later increased when her aunt Hannah Wilson uses her health scare to bring up an important issue. ​Hannah wants the family to be tested for the BRCA gene, which increases the chance of getting the illness by a significant amount. 

Evie, Hannah and Oscar all decide to face the test together, but what will they find out?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday April 11 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2016), Pantherboy (02-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler warning: This article will reveal who dies in the Home and Away explosion.

Home and Away's Evie MacGuire will face the toughest day of her life as she prepares to bury two members of her family, in highly emotional scenes later this month.

The upcoming caravan park explosion has devastating repercussions for poor Evie (Philippa Northeast) who will lose both her twin brother Oscar and aunt Hannah Wilson in the tragedy.

The shock storyline - which will air in the UK next week - sees Oscar die immediately, caused by the explosion, leaving his sister Evie devastated. 

Hannah, meanwhile, receives a blow to the head and appears fine afterwards, unaware that the knock has caused internal bleeding which later claims her life when she collapses unexpectedly.

As the day of the pair's joint funeral arrives, an equally grief-stricken Zac tries to keep his family together, doing his best to be stoic for a struggling Evie. 

Evie breaks down at the funeral
 It's Oscar and Hannah's funeral in Home and Away

A brave Evie desperately tries to remain strong as Zac delivers a heartfelt eulogy in the moving service. However, she eventually breaks down at the end whilst placing a rose on Hannah and Oscar's coffins.

Josh does his best to comfort his heartbroken girlfriend, but the guilt starts to consume his brother Andy - who inadvertently caused the tragedy whilst having a fight with troublesome Tank Snelgrove. Will Evie's grief drive Andy to confess?


 Andy is consumed with guilt
Â©  Channel 5
Andy is consumed with guilt
Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday June 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5. 


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2016), Pantherboy (18-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Poor Evie MacGuire has certainly had a tough time of it, but Home and Away is about to air some of her darkest scenes yet in an upcoming story.

A tragic new plot will see grieving teen Evie deliberately endanger her own life after becoming convinced that her dead twin brother Oscar is still looking out for her.

Fans know that Oscar was killed in the caravan explosion earlier in the year. Evie's aunt Hannah also lost her life in the disaster, and her boyfriend Josh later went on the run for murder.

So, after the most challenging of times, Evie is left aghast after she escapes from the (yet to be aired in the UK) plane crash completely unscathed. And she becomes convinced that Oscar is behind the miracle.

But that's not all. Evie believes that she saw a vision of Oscar as the plane hurtled to the ground and will later decide to take more risks in order to be close to him again.

With her reckless behaviour spiralling more and more out of control, Evie is soon driving like a demon behind the wheel of a car - all while she has a terrified Mason Morgan in tow. 

Mason is forced to take drastic measures to stop the vehicle (but subsequently sends it plunging into a wall), and furiously delivers some harsh words to Evie in the aftermath.

Understandably, Evie doesn't take Mason's words about Oscar very well and ends up breaking down. Shocking scenes then see her grief take its darkest turn yet as she does the unthinkable.

Sobbing and screaming for Oscar, Evie plunges into the sea, but struggles to breathe and starts to drown. Can anyone save her? And if they do, will it give her the wake up call she needs? Or will her grief for Oscar drive her into further despair?

Philippa Northeast, who plays Evie, has shed some light on Evie's worrying state of mind.

"She hasn't dealt with the pain of losing Oscar", she said to TV Week. "Evie is a lost girl, clinging to anything that might bring him back. She has the idea that if she gets into the water, he will come to her again. She's really hoping for the impossible."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2016), lizann (01-09-2016), megachick15 (30-08-2016), Pantherboy (30-08-2016), tammyy2j (31-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

kill her and mason off in one swoop get rid of the two annoying planks

----------


## Pantherboy

Daily Telegraph (Sydney Confidential) article today, with photos of Evie & Matt filming together this week: "Life Isn't Evie On Set Of Summer Bay" 

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...485-1473371235

*Home and Away: Interesting storylines ahead for Evie, Matt and Leah as things get heated on set.* 


SPOILER alert â it looks like thereâs interesting times ahead for Evie in Summer Bay. 

The character, played by Phillipa Northeast, was snapped controversially pashing Matt, played by actor Alex Snow, on the beach this week. 

The hitch is, Evie is currently in an on air storyline where sheâs got a âfriends with benefitsâ relationship with Mason, who is played by Orpheus Pledger. 

By the looks of it, thereâs plenty of chemistry between Evie and Matt and Mason was nowhere to be seen as the pair kissed and cuddled by the water. 

Itâs been a turbulent time for Evie, whose recent on air storyline has included nearly drowning and her brother dying. 

With the sun out this week, it was perfect for shooting on location at Palm Beach, where both Ada Nicodemou and Lynne McGranger were also photographed filming scenes. 

There may be some drama for Nicodemouâs character, Leah, who was photographed in a heated argument with a new character played by Cheree Cassidy.

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

keep her away from matt

----------


## CuriousCase

I imagine they'll pair Evie with Matt, and they'll leave together next year.

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2016), Pantherboy (09-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I imagine they'll pair Evie with Matt, and they'll leave together next year.


The obvious thing to do is to pair them up as the last two left of their group.  Hopefully, as you say, they'll leave together rather than go through yet another break up.

----------

Pantherboy (09-09-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with pictures of Evie/Philippa & Matt/Alec filming at Palm Beach on Tuesday:

*SPOILER ALERT: Philippa Northeast and Alec Snow's Home and Away characters spotted locking lips while in the ocean fully clothed as their friendship turns to romance*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...s-romance.html

----------

TaintedLove (30-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

There could finally be a happy ending in sight for Home and Away's Evie MacGuire as she marries boyfriend Matt Page in a special episode to be aired in Australia next week.

Evie has been through the mill since arriving in Summer Bay in 2013, but this past year has been particularly hellish for her after she lost her twin brother Oscar, aunt Hannah and boyfriend Josh in the space of a few months.

But it looks like there are happier times ahead for Evie as she prepares to leave the Bay for good - and even marries Matt in a romantic ceremony beforehand.

With Evie and Matt preparing to start a new life in Vietnam, they decide to tie the knot before they go so that their loved ones can witness and share the important day with them.

Matt Page questions Evie McGuire over Mason in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
And after Evie pops the question to Matt, it's all systems go as they prepare to wed the next day - in true Home and Away style.

Sure enough, they manage it, and it's all hands on deck as the locals pitch in to give them the wedding of their dreams. However, as always, the big day is still hit by a minor setback when Evie's uncle Zac is unable to make it.

Evie is devastated when Zac breaks the news that his flight home has been cancelled and he will miss the ceremony, but implores her to go ahead with the day as planned - insisting that is what Oscar and Hannah would want.

Zac's words hit home with Evie - who decides to go through with the wedding after all - and there isn't a dry eye around when she and Matt tearfully exchange vows in the woodland setting.


Evie MacGuire is in shock after the garage fire in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
The day is later made even more perfect when Zac turns up at the reception and presents Evie with her parents' wedding rings, telling her just how proud they would be.

And as Evie prepares to bid farewell to Summer Bay, Philippa Northeast - who plays her - is glad her character has found her happy ever after.

"Rekindling this love with Matt proved to Evie that love still does exist and does have happy endings," Philippa told TV Week.

"It's a really simple pretty country wedding. The set-up was gorgeous - lots of wood and native flowers. It was a beautiful day."

Home and Away's UK audience will see these scenes in May. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (14-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Daily Telegraph article on Evie & Matt's wedding next week (in Aust). Alf is to be the celebrant!


*Flaminâ hell! Is there anything Alf Stewart canât do, as he plays celebrant at Summer Bay wedding*


IF Home And Awayâs set designers are ever looking to make extra cash beyond their small screen gig, can we suggest they moonlight as wedding planners?

With Channel 7 set to air the soapâs latest walk down the aisle next Monday, actor Alec Snow â who plays the happy groom â thinks practise made for the most perfect outdoor nuptials.

With colourful streamers floating in the Summer Bay breeze, and the newlyweds Matt Page and his beautiful bride, Evie Maguire (Philippa Northeast) sharing a romantic dance under twinkling fairy lights, Snow told News Corp Australia it was the âhappy endingâ his character and the couple deserved.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/3...d511?width=650

âThereâs something Home and Away does really well, and thatâs weddings, because theyâve done so many of them,â Snow said.

â[His character] Mattâs had a tough upbringing and struggled with feeling like heâs inadequate. This is the happy ending Mattâs wanted since we first saw him in the show. His little sister Ellie (Darcey Wilson) is there, the woman he loves is there, and heâs turned his life around,â he said.

And who could be more fitting to be the celebrant at such an occasion than Home and Awayâs most beloved and longest-standing character, Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher).

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/5...3081?width=650

The only downside, Snow revealed was passionately locking lips with his TV bride right in front of the veteran actor.

âIt was weird,â he said, chuckling when asked about the romantic moment, bound to set fans swooning.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/c...d5a0?width=650

* Home And Away airs 7pm weeknights on Channel 7.




.

----------

Perdita (15-03-2017)

----------

